

More from the Trenches - Rick Segal advises someone to go for small scale acquisition angering other VCs - brett
http://ricksegal.typepad.com/pmv/2007/09/more-from-the-t.html

======
chaostheory
Yeah I agree with Rick. In the information age, it's not really smart to be a
car salesman of the startup world; especially when the number of new engineers
is consecutively getting smaller every year in the US. It's a lot better to
build reputation, credibility, and trust for the long term.

This is one of the main things that attracted me to Ycombinator (and probably
every other hacker)...

I guess I can add Rick to my list

